# Really nice truck make over



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I want one!

http://www.viralnova.com/bought-fire-truck/



> ...He decided to buy an old fire rescue truck that was formerly used by German fire departments and tinker with it. However, he wasn't interested in restoring the vehicle or keeping it as a collector's item&#8230; instead, he did something much cooler with it....





















Many more pictures at the URL above.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice! I have seen one or two expedition Unimogs that made me drool.

Well, unless I win the lottery, I will have to be satisfied with a bit less - but one can still have fun DIY customizing...


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Wish I had one of them 35 years ago, my roots are in the garden now.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Now that is freakin sweet! Im completely enamored with the unimog..


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep, that is about as cool as it gets!

Jimmy


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks a lot like a TerraCross...like FatTire said....Sweet!


----------



## Troyt (Feb 25, 2014)

New to the forum, my Unimog.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

That first one is not a Unimog.

Mercedes-Benz and M-A-N are two different companies.


----------

